# How to register your relationship



## Laegil (Sep 17, 2012)

There seem to be a lot of questions about where and how to register your relationship, either to waive the 12 month requirement or to strengthen your case in general.
So I thought I would give a summary here, maybe it can be made into a sticky.

*Please not this post is from 20th February 2013 and the given information might change over time*

Why register my relationship?

- Registering your relationship in the state you live in prior to applying for a partner visa waives the 12 month living together requirement
- It also strengthens your case in general, e.g. when you don't have a lot of evidence for your long-term commitment
- BUT note that this cannot substitute all of the evidence DIAC requires! You still need to prove that you have a genuine and ongoing relationship!

Where can I register my relationship?

- Generally, you can only register your relationship in the australian state you live in
- Registering is available in NSW, VIC, TAS, QLD and WA

How do I register and how long does it take?

- *New South Wales*:
NSW Registry of Births Deaths & Marriages

*At least one person in the relationship has to reside in
NSW
*Neither applicant needs to be a permanent or temporary resident of 
Australia
*You can apply per post or in person in Sydney, Parramatta, Wollongong
and Newcastle
*An application consists of a form, a statutory declaration each, 3 
forms of identification each (there is a list on the form) and payment of a
fee
*There is a 28 day cooling-off period after which your certificate is 
issued

- *Victoria*
Register a relationship - Births, Deaths & Marriages Victoria

*Both partners have to show proof of having lived in Victoria for past 12
months (there is a sidenote that if you cannot prove this 'each application is assessed on its merit', but I am not sure how successful this is)
*You can apply by post or in person in Melbourne
*An application consists of a form, 4 kinds of identity documents each 
(there is a list on the form) and payment of a fee
*There is a 28 day cooling-off period after which the relationship is 
registered and you can get a certificate that you have to pay for

- *Queensland*
Registering your relationship - Department of Justice and Attorney-General

*At least one partner needs proof of an address in QLD for the last 6
months 
*You can apply by post or in person in Brisbane or your local Qld 
Magistrates Court or Government Agent
*The application consists of a form, a statutory declaration each 
included in the form, 3 kinds of ID each (there is a list on the form) and
NO FEE. Hurray! However, if you need a certificate you will need to
order it separately and pay for it. 
*There is a 10 day "registration period" after which your relationship is
officially registered and you can order a certificate

- *Tasmania*
Births Deaths and Marriages : How to register a deed of relationship

*Both partners need to be 'ordinarily' residents of Tasmania, which is
explained as "living here for six months or more".
*You can apply by post or in person in Hobart
*The application consists of a form, at least 2 kinds of ID (list on form)
and payment of a fee
*It takes 28 days for them to register the relationship, after that you can
order a certificate separately which you need to pay for

- *Western Australia* UPDATE 21/04/2013
As Mark Northam just pointed out to me, registering your relationship in Vincent is not valid for the purposes of waiving the 12 month requirement on a partner visa application.

_please note that I found this page just today. There is no official 
mentioning of this register anywhere else, but it is also only 3
months old. From what I read in the policy you can use this 
registration for a number of official western australian purposes, so
I think you can also use it for your visa application. Quote: "The process confers no legal rights, however it can be used in a variety of legal processes, from wills to immigrations or property settlement,' said Mayor MacTiernan."
Also, the registration comes with a short ceremony and you will need
to come to the office at least twice.

_
http://www.vincent.wa.gov.au/Service/Relationship_Declaration_Register
www.vincent.wa.gov.au/files/1d6c61b...dential_Relationship_Declaration_Register.pdf

*Both partners must be Western Australian residents, however there is 
no explanation for 'resident'. Try and contact them to find out what proof
is required. 
*You must lodge the application in person in the City of Vincent, 
Leederville 6007
*The application consists of a form, two forms of ID each (list on form)
and payment of a fee. 
*About 10 days after lodging the application you will be contacted for an 
interview and for the date of your ceremony. I think the interview and 
the ceremony may be on the same day. You will receive a certificate
with your ceremony.

-*Reasons for not being able to register*

Please note that apart from local legislation you cannot register your relationship in any state if
- you or your partner is a minor
- you or your partner are related by blood

So, I hope this helps. Please note that I collected this information for the purposes of getting an overview only. I cannot give official advice on any of this and will not be held accountable for any mistakes or changes.


----------



## IRISSA (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello, 
I just wanna say that I registered my relationship last week and it took me only 25 minutes. I reside in NSW and I strongly recommend you guys to apply in person ( so you save time in certifying copies of your IDs).


----------



## Laegil (Sep 17, 2012)

I thought I'd include some of the latest threads about that topic as well, for anyone who wants to read a bit more about the registration process:

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/18777-victoria-relationship-registration.html

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...n-we-get-our-relationship-registered-vic.html

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...istering-your-relationship-victoria-tips.html

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/17601-how-register-relationship.html

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/16845-registered-relationship-visitor-visa.html


----------



## eserethj14 (Feb 12, 2013)

Laegil said:


> There seem to be a lot of questions about where and how to register your relationship, either to waive the 12 month requirement or to strengthen your case in general.
> So I thought I would give a summary here, maybe it can be made into a sticky.
> 
> *Please not this post is from 20th February 2013 and the given information might change over time*
> ...


Hi! To register your relationship, do you have to be married? Is it only for partner visa or it's also for PMV? Thanks


----------



## deb33 (Nov 19, 2012)

Very usefull post, Laegil!! 

I've been searching a lot about registration and it's a bit upsetting how the rules are different from each state... I could have my relationship register by now and be ready to lodge my partner application but I'm in Victoria so I need to wait 6 months more... (me and my boyfriend moved from overseas to Australia).

Hope people start sharing their experiences especially in Victoria which seems a bit particular...


----------



## Laegil (Sep 17, 2012)

eserethj14 said:


> Hi! To register your relationship, do you have to be married? Is it only for partner visa or it's also for PMV? Thanks


Hi,

registering your relationship is kind of a substitute for a marriage in a legal sense. In fact if you are married you cannot register your relationship (and why would you?). 
All it does is give you a document showing that you are in a commited relationship which makes things easier if you do things you can only do as a close relative (e.g. get info about your partners treatment if he is in hospital, include him in your will and that sort of thing). 
Also it strengthens your case / waives the 12 month living together requirement for a partner visa.
You do not really need it for a PMV as you do not need to show that huge amount of evidence.


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Good post. Though we are looking at cutting down the sticky post number so if you want it posted for others to see it long term then copy it and put it under the http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...g-your-signature-plus-other-useful-links.html sticky, it is welcome there.

Kttykat


----------



## Laegil (Sep 17, 2012)

Alright, done  Yeah it would get a bit crowded if every useful thread would be made into a sticky I guess.


----------



## Coral2013 (Jan 9, 2013)

So many people are asking about this, I think this needs to be a sticky/at the top of the forum!  Very helpful indeed.


----------

